# The best graphics card under 7K



## layzee (Aug 9, 2008)

Today the mid-range graphics card market has many interesting cards. Please help im selecting one by voting in the poll.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Aug 9, 2008)

9500gt is a low end card at 4k-5k.
8600gt also a low end card at 3k.

But Palit 9600GSO sonic costs 6.5K, is midrange and pwns all competition except HD3850 but that card is too expensive in India compared to US.


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

9600GSO Sonic os good.
if u can extend a little-u get a Zotac 9600GT for 7534+shipping at Lynx   or any local vendor should have a price close to that.


----------



## Quad Core (Aug 9, 2008)

my choice is ASUS EN8600. its gives u a descent gaming soln..


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 9, 2008)

9600GSO ftw....


----------



## comp@ddict (Aug 9, 2008)

9600GSO

But seriously, just extend the budget to 8.3k, and u get the performer, 9600GT


----------



## nish_higher (Aug 9, 2008)

^ 7600 bucks


----------



## layzee (Aug 24, 2008)

Hey guys I've finally managed to save some more money and can now extend my budget to a modest 12K. What should I go for among the following :-

1. XFX 8800GT 512MB
2. PALIT HD4850 512MB
3. MSI R4850 O.C.

What's the exact price of the MSI R4850 O.C. ???

I might also need to use this card on my old computer that has a Intel D915GAVL motherboard. So will there be any kind of compatibility issues. A friend of mine uses the Palit HD4850 on a ASrock 915G Chipset-based motherboard and is having problems. The board is only offering 8 lanes instead of a full 16 lanes to the card although it supports PCI-E x16 .


----------



## hellgate (Aug 24, 2008)

i wud suggest u to buy a Zotac 9800GTX+ 512MB GDDR3 for 11.8k from lynx-india.


----------



## desiibond (Aug 24, 2008)

Would like to know how it was that voted for Asus EN8600GT


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 24, 2008)

layzee said:


> Hey guys I've finally managed to save some more money and can now extend my budget to a modest 12K. What should I go for among the following :-
> 
> 1. XFX 8800GT 512MB
> 2. PALIT HD4850 512MB
> ...




MSI R4850 O.C anyday ...it is better than 9800gtx+ in my opinion..

the zotac 9800gtx+ available at lynx will cost u 11,827 + 473 (4% VAT)+150(shipping)=12450/-
link - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2244

but sapphire hd4850 at lynx will cost u 9955+ 398(4% VAT)+150(shipping)=10503/-
link - *www.lynx-india.com/index.php?productID=2543

PS- someone here said its going to be 9100 next week!

in most games a plain hd4850(which plait,gecube and sapphire variants are) outperforms with AA/AF @ high resolutions ....but in very few games in which it falls behind only by 5%(max) ..... just to get 5% benefit in few games and for perhaps (immature) PhysX and CUDA u spend 2k more is simply not worth it.....u can use that 2k to buy something else ...perhaps more RAM or (add a WD cavier 640 GB by adding 1.5k more..like i want to..)

now thats why hd4850 is value for money(VFM).

and u will be lucky if u will be able to get 9800gtx+ @ that price with local dealers cos everywhere i asked ...either they don't know about the card (shocking!!) or they quote 13k~14k + taxes.

coming to MSI R4850 O.C ...i don't find it on MSI website are u sure u can get it ? because its always better to ask around and know what cards are available to u,before making a decision.MSI comes with a good cooler so its good bet to invest in MSI and as people here were discussing over a last few days MSI R 4850 should cost less.but just in case u don't find it go for palit hd4850.

by the way i would like to know what are the prices u are getting those cards for.?cos i m in the same ship as u ...i have to myself buy a card in 14 days ...so u can say kinda i m telling u what i will buy...

i read it somewhere that asrock boards have compatibility issue with hd4850 but i don't think there is any issue with intel mobo's ...but will check and let u know !

i see u are from kolkata so perhaps our friend here doc.mukherjee can u help u out with prices he has already done his research for prices in kolkata.


----------



## axxo (Aug 24, 2008)

*Xpert Vision GF 9600GT - 512MB *


                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                *lynx-india.com/products_pictures/p00081-pic2-m.jpg                         


*                                                                      Rs :5,553.00*


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

hellgate said:


> i wud suggest u to buy a Zotac 9800GTX+ 512MB GDDR3 for 11.8k from lynx-india.



+infinity,

The 9800GTX+ beats HD4850 in almost all the games except FEAR. So, if you want more FPS in FEAR (3 more FPS ) than get the HD4850 otherwise buy 9800GTX+ .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> +infinity,
> 
> The 9800GTX+ beats HD4850 in almost all the games except FEAR. So, if you want more FPS in FEAR (3 more FPS ) than get the HD4850 otherwise buy 9800GTX+ .



beats by 2-3 fps and also priced 2k higher than HD4850 ....why pay 2k for just 2-3 fps in most games ?? and 9800GTX+ falls back with AA/AF on 1900x1200 resolutions??

9800GTX+ old architecture and new fab process old wine in new bottle ...

for immature PhysX and CUDA ?

how many games does really implement PhysX ?

even the physics computation implementation in UT3 engines is faulty and not very accurate and thats the best physics engine support game we have for PhysX.. imagine about other games....


----------



## icebags (Aug 24, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Intel Core 2 Extreme QX6800 || XFX 790i Gold || 2x2GB Corsair DDR3 || 1x2TB WD HDD || 3xGTX 280 || Dell 30" LCD || Now playing Dangerous Dave with ease on this PC||



hopefully ur config will be abale to play dave 2 when its released .....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 24, 2008)

icebags said:


> hopefully ur config will be abale to play dave 2 when its released .....



I am playing Crysis now


----------



## layzee (Aug 28, 2008)

Hey guys I want to know if the HD4850 and the 9800GTX+ cards are compatible with Intel 915G Chipset-based boards . Or else there's no point in buying a new card cause I already have a 8800GTS on my other workstation-cum-rig . The new card is actually for my old workstation that I use a backup during emergencies .

My old rig runs on good old DDR 400MHz memory and a "Too Hot To Handle" Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3.0 GHz on an Original Intel D915GAVL motherboard .


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

layzee said:


> Hey guys I want to know if the HD4850 and the 9800GTX+ cards are compatible with Intel 915G Chipset-based boards . Or else there's no point in buying a new card cause I already have a 8800GTS on my other workstation-cum-rig . The new card is actually for my old workstation that I use a backup during emergencies .
> 
> My old rig runs on good old DDR 400MHz memory and a "Too Hot To Handle" Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3.0 GHz on an Original Intel D915GAVL motherboard .



then why spend so much money for a back up system and also ur old rig will bottleneck HD4850 performance ...u can shift 8800gts to older rig and use this one in newer rig.....still 8800 gts is good card ... but on an average HD4850 is 20-30% faster than 8800 gts


----------



## desiibond (Aug 28, 2008)

layzee said:


> Hey guys I want to know if the HD4850 and the 9800GTX+ cards are compatible with Intel 915G Chipset-based boards . Or else there's no point in buying a new card cause I already have a 8800GTS on my other workstation-cum-rig . The new card is actually for my old workstation that I use a backup during emergencies .
> 
> My old rig runs on good old DDR 400MHz memory and a "Too Hot To Handle" Pentium 4 Prescott @ 3.0 GHz on an Original Intel D915GAVL motherboard .


 
If your old rig is used as backup, let it be like that. If it has PCIe slot, put in a 8400GS and make it HTPC. putting a high end card in it is totally not worthy.

If you have 12k-13k in hand, sell your 8800GTS and with the total money get 4870X2


----------



## toofan (Aug 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> If your old rig is used as backup, let it be like that. If it has PCIe slot, put in a 8400GS and make it HTPC. putting a high end card in it is totally not worthy.
> 
> If you have 12k-13k in hand, sell your 8800GTS and with the total money get 4870X2



The best suggestion you can get. 
And whats the use of HD4850 in a old machine. Any fool can talk like that or either you are making fool of us.


----------



## imgame2 (Aug 28, 2008)

desiibond said:


> If your old rig is used as backup, let it be like that. If it has PCIe slot, put in a 8400GS and make it HTPC. putting a high end card in it is totally not worthy.
> 
> If you have 12k-13k in hand, sell your 8800GTS and with the total money get 4870X2



^^ +1 for this ...better idea!!!


----------



## acewin (Aug 29, 2008)

9600 Sonic GSO and Sapphire HD3850 512MB DDR3 for sure.
But comparision between them cannot be sure. as 3850 is 256 bit 512MB card
where as 9600GSO is 128-bit card.

and noone even included it in the run


----------



## Revolution (Aug 29, 2008)

I think *ATI Radeon HD 3850 512MB DDR3*(under 7K) is better option.....


----------



## Psychosocial (Aug 29, 2008)

Why even spend 7k on a Back-up machine ?

Do as dessibond suggested or either get another 8800GTS + 8400GS. SLi both the 8800GTSes and put the 8400GS in the BU PC.


----------



## x3060 (Sep 1, 2008)

3850 is really a good option.
but really do you need to spend that much for a backup comp.


----------



## layzee (Sep 4, 2008)

I sold my 8800GTS for around 14K and have now got my self a 9800GTX+ and a 9500GT.


----------



## toofan (Sep 4, 2008)

layzee said:


> I sold my 8800GTS for around 14K and have now got my self a 9800GTX+ and a 9500GT.



Not a good deal. why 9800gtx and 9500gt????????????????


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 4, 2008)

^^He got a 9800GTX+ which pwns HD4850 in almost all games by 5-7FPS  and 9500GT is a little better than the 8600GT.

I dont see anything wrong.


----------



## icebags (Sep 4, 2008)

i m very unlucky to have missed the 4850 



layzee said:


> I sold my 8800GTS for around 14K and have now got my self a 9800GTX+ and a 9500GT.


 
newayz who is the chikin to buy an old 8800 gts @ 14k ?


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 5, 2008)

x3060 said:


> 3850 is really a good option.
> but really do you need to spend that much for a backup comp.




Absolutely, AND

F.Y.I.- HD 3870 is 7k
           HD 3850 is 6k


----------



## acewin (Sep 5, 2008)

wow both pawns 9600GT,


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

Go with 9600GSO ... Which is also the leader in the poll.


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

because HD3850 was not included in the poll, a genuine mistake. 512MB DDR3 HD3850 is better than 512MB DDR3 9600GT


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 6, 2008)

^^
But its not under 7k 
Otherwise .. Its a better card.
Definitely


----------



## tkin (Sep 6, 2008)

layzee said:


> I sold my 8800GTS for around 14K and have now got my self a 9800GTX+ and a 9500GT.


*From where in KOLKATA did you get it?(9800GTX+) and at what price?*

P.S-Assumed it was bought locally.


----------



## acewin (Sep 6, 2008)

yes they are under 7K
Sapphire HD3850 is available in 6K local market or online
Xpertvision HD3850 in 5.5K from lynx


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 6, 2008)

acewin said:


> because HD3850 was not included in the poll, a genuine mistake. 512MB DDR3 HD3850 is better than 512MB DDR3 9600GT




WHat are you saying, the 9600GT comes within a hair's breadth to beat the 3870, leave alone the 3850.

BTW:

3870 @ 7k        ----- 1st in performance
9600GT @ 5.5k ----- 2nd in performance
3850 @ 6k        ----- 3rd in performance


----------



## amrawtanshx (Sep 7, 2008)

^^
Ya ... 9600GT inches very closer to HD 3870.

Is 3870 available for 3870 ???? ... I think its around 8-9k.


----------



## regenade (Sep 7, 2008)

Isn't the Palit 9800GT at 7.5k the best choice  (available with lynx, chandigarh)


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 7, 2008)

^^Ya it surely is. And at 7k, its superb VFM........


----------



## layzee (Sep 9, 2008)

icebags said:


> i m very unlucky to have missed the 4850
> 
> 
> 
> newayz who is the chikin to buy an old 8800 gts @ 14k ?



I was lucky to get one such chicken...  Not every one is.


----------



## tkin (Sep 9, 2008)

tkin said:


> *From where in KOLKATA did you get it?(9800GTX+) and at what price?*
> 
> P.S-Assumed it was bought locally.


*Hey LAYZEE, please answer this questen.*


----------



## comp@ddict (Sep 10, 2008)

regenade said:


> Isn't the Palit 9800GT at 7.5k the best choice  (available with lynx, chandigarh)




Yes, you must have seen the thread that I started, but some people refuse to accept. They keep trying to compare it to higher budget cards.
Here see:
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=97219


----------



## Plasma_Snake (Sep 10, 2008)

Well Ati is coming up with HD4650 and HD4670 to take on Nvidia's 9500GT and 9550GT! Good times ahead in sub $100 cards! There launch is slated for this September, about 15th !
They have been launched in US and the reviews say only one thing, Nvidia has been p@wned . See then for yourself here.
*www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1590/sapphire_radeon_hd_4670_in_crossfire/index.html
*www.hexus.net/content/item.php?item=15393&page=1
*guru3d.com/article/ati-radeon-hd-4670-review/1
*www.firingsquad.com/hardware/amd_ati_radeon_4670_performance_review/default.asp
*www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Powercolor/HD_4670/1.html


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 10, 2008)

Wow, the fight is getting hotter........good for us consumers .

@comp@ddict
Dont bother recommanding it, there are always some DAAMIT (AMD/ATi) fanbois who will come and bash you for recommanding a 9800GT .


----------



## layzee (Sep 17, 2008)

tkin said:


> *Hey LAYZEE, please answer this questen.*



Hey I didn't get it from Kolkata.... (I tried Supreme Technologies but failed)
I got it from Lynx at around 13000 bucks inclusive of shipping.


----------



## tkin (Sep 17, 2008)

layzee said:


> Hey I didn't get it from Kolkata.... (I tried Supreme Technologies but failed)
> I got it from Lynx at around 13000 bucks inclusive of shipping.


I should have done the same but *Tirupati Kolkata* just brought some *EVGA 9800GTX+ SC edition(778MHz GPU*) here, so getting that one at 15k.


----------



## layzee (Sep 26, 2008)

Whoa that's a big deal.
Why did you even think of going to Tirupati. Should have first tried Supreme Technologies and the other small shops in Chandni first.
Anyways the 9800GTX+ is going to be available here just before the Pujas begin. This is what one of the shopkeepers told me. There was also a rumour that Supreme Tech. actually had the new 9800GTX+ cards in stock but were not selling them off because they were trying to sell off the old 9800GTX cards that they had in stock.


----------



## tkin (Sep 26, 2008)

layzee said:


> Whoa that's a big deal.
> Why did you even think of going to Tirupati. Should have first tried Supreme Technologies and the other small shops in Chandni first.
> Anyways the 9800GTX+ is going to be available here just before the Pujas begin. This is what one of the shopkeepers told me. There was also a rumour that Supreme Tech. actually had the new 9800GTX+ cards in stock but were not selling them off because they were trying to sell off the old 9800GTX cards that they had in stock.


Update's here:

The XFX 9800GTX+ is already available here, the shop called Eastern Logica Infoway has them showcased right in the front.(They also have pretty much every XFX and Sparkle GPU showcased, check it out, its overwhelming to see so many High-End cards like the fabled XFX 9800GX2 up close and personal)

Anyway I'm getting the EVGA 9800GTX+ SC from Vedant Infosys at 13,500/-+4% V.A.T, its also available right now

The XFX 9800GTX+ costs 14,500/-+Taxes

Supreme doesn't have or don't want to sell the XFX9800GTX+, they kept on insisting on the XFX9800GTX @ 15,000/- like you said

Check out: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=98253


----------



## layzee (Sep 30, 2008)

tkin said:


> Update's here:
> 
> The XFX 9800GTX+ is already available here, the shop called Eastern Logica Infoway has them showcased right in the front.(They also have pretty much every XFX and Sparkle GPU showcased, check it out, its overwhelming to see so many High-End cards like the fabled XFX 9800GX2 up close and personal)
> 
> ...



Just checked out the XFX 9800GX2. That one big bad black brick. I even asked them about the GTX280 and they said that the GTX series cards would be available latest by the end of October.

Anyways the EVGA 9800GTX+ Super Clocked scores above the XFX 9800GTX+ in both performance and cooling. One hell of a deal is the Zotac 9800GTX+ at 12,000/- . Anyways its going to be HAPPY GAMING during the Puja days for both of us.


----------



## tkin (Oct 1, 2008)

layzee said:


> Just checked out the XFX 9800GX2. That one big bad black brick. I even asked them about the GTX280 and they said that the GTX series cards would be available latest by the end of October.
> 
> Anyways the EVGA 9800GTX+ Super Clocked scores above the XFX 9800GTX+ in both performance and cooling. One hell of a deal is the Zotac 9800GTX+ at 12,000/- . Anyways its going to be HAPPY GAMING during the Puja days for both of us.


Yeah, right on dude, just noticed your siggie(Sorry for not doing it earlier), one word: AWESOME

And the part about EVGA beating XFX is even sweeter, I was a die-hard XFX fan till I started looking around

Happy Gaming to you too, logging off for a few days now, be back in a week.

First in my list is DMC4 (and not Crysis, god I'm so tired of it)

What's the next in your list?


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 1, 2008)

BTW, he's got a P4........so it will be a bottleneck unless he gets a C2D or C2Q or C2Extreme .


----------



## comp@ddict (Oct 1, 2008)

Well happy gaming with 9800GTX+, especially in CRYSIS, as Nvidia cards outclass AMD cards in CRYSIS(jus dun understand y!!!)


----------



## layzee (Oct 3, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, he's got a P4........so it will be a bottleneck unless he gets a C2D or C2Q or C2Extreme .



I already have a C2D E8400 but I still like my old P4 530J. So I put it in my signature.
Anyways if you're playing at low resolutions, the lack of a core may not affect performance too much if the processor has a good core clock.


----------



## Psychosocial (Oct 3, 2008)

layzee said:


> I already have a C2D E8400 but I still like my old P4 530J. So I put it in my signature.
> Anyways if you're playing at low resolutions, the lack of a core may not affect performance too much if the processor has a good core clock.



Oh fine then........happy gaming!.


----------

